# UnderClocking ATI Radeon Mobility x1600



## Zacariaz (Dec 30, 2007)

I have seached and searched for a solution to my problem, which is that the ATI Radeon Mobility x1600 in my laptop gets way to hot. Now, i don't really need all that power, so the simple solution would be to underclock it i think.
Now, everywhere i look, ATITool seems to be the only tool which can solve my problem and thats to bad as it is not working, well, i can't get it to work that is. When you apply the new settings, it jump back to the default values.
Yes, i have searched the forums and learned that i should either use the 24.xx version, which i have tryed without any luck or use a more complicated methode which involved modding drivers and stuff which is basicly more than i can handle.

So what do i do?
Have i missed the obious solution?
Is there a solution?
Or am i just doomed to a life with a steaming hot laptop which shuts down due to overheating if the room temperature is above 0 Kelvin?

I really hope to can guide me here cause i haven't got the money to buy a new laptop (or even a used one)

Thanks in advance


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2007)

you could try poppin open your laptop and putting some better thermal paste on the gpu? and have you made sure that the fans are turned up to 100%?


----------



## Zacariaz (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes i could try that, but that would most definently void my warranty. Anyhow, i don't believe the problem is with bad pasting or simular, the trouble is with the way this crappy computer is put together. The fan is simply not match for these temperatures and the intake is plased on the bottom which is allso a problem as its easily blocked. I allso suspect that the gpu and cpu are holding hands, that is, when the computer shuts down due to overheating, it is really the cpu getting to hot, but the gpu generating the temperatures, the gpu can handle it, but the cpu cannot.

Now, im no experts, but this is the scenario as i see it.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2007)

if its still under war. piss and moan to the manuf till they send you a new one


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 30, 2007)

Again, make sure the fans are at %100. Use a program called SpeedFan to see how fast they are going and if you are lucky you can make your fans go faster.

Also how old is the LapTop, maybe its dusty, get some compressed air and clean it out, or if it is really old there might be 1" thick layers of dust, so again opening it up might be worth it to get the dust out.

If it is new, send it back and get one with better cooling.


----------



## Zacariaz (Dec 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> if its still under war. piss and moan to the manuf till they send you a new one



The problems im experiencing is "normal" for this laptop, so while i could probably get a new one, i wouldnt help very much and eventually it would get dusty and i would have the same problems as im having now.

Cleaning out the dust would probably help a bit, but not much, it may or may not help with the shutdown problem, but it will still be steaming.

I know for a fact that the fan is not going at 100% all the time, but every thing i have tried to adjust the speed have failed. I'll try the program you are suggesting and get to to you on that.

Remember though, that im still interested in the subject of underclocking.

Thanks so far


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 30, 2007)

Have you tryed ATI Tool Beta .27 Beta 3


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2007)

if the issue is the dust underclocking wont help it much if any. i recommend going to the manuf and demanding one of equal or greater value.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 30, 2007)

Or you can also download and use Riva Tuner... 

Thats what I Use to overclock my GPU, you can also use it to underclock it...


----------



## Zacariaz (Dec 30, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Have you tryed ATI Tool Beta .27 Beta 3



no i havent, where do i get a hold on that?



AphexDreamer said:


> Or you can also download and use Riva Tuner...
> 
> Thats what I Use to overclock my GPU, you can also use it to underclock it...



Thanks, ill take a look at it (if i can find it)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is the link for Riva Tuner, it should do what you want it to do.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah that sucks man... my sister bought a £2500 alienware laptop about 3 years ago... i told her she was mad... anyways this thing used to get too hot and reboot all the time... a small laptop enclosure isnt good enough to deal with the kind of temps that a 478 P4 3.2ghz & ati 9700 pro put out.

They refused to give a refund or send a new one saying that she needed a laptop cooler... which was completely useless!

End of the day, i think laptops suck... get a desktop... the only good thing about a laptop is portability, but then again, use the laptop anywhere without having it plugged into the wall screws up the battery... lol, so you may aswell lug around a desktop and plug that in whereever you go


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh and in these cases, google is your best friend.

But here is ATI Tool .27 Beta 3 http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/56761

Just click "download now".


----------



## Zacariaz (Dec 30, 2007)

I've hust tryed speedfan, it a nice piece of software (the only one so far which has been able to monitor the temperature gages), but it found no fan, thus i was unable to adjust it.


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 30, 2007)

hey have you tried a laptop cooler... its like a stand with fans built in that you put the laptop on?
Its the only way that my sisters alienware runs thesedays. Great waste of money that laptop was lol


----------



## Zacariaz (Dec 30, 2007)

twicksisted said:


> hey have you tried a laptop cooler... its like a stand with fans built in that you put the laptop on?
> Its the only way that my sisters alienware runs thesedays. Great waste of money that laptop was lol



No i havent, and i don't intent too.
I did not buy a desktop, but a laptop, and a laptops place is... well, on the lap.


----------



## Zacariaz (Dec 30, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Here is the link for Riva Tuner, it should do what you want it to do.
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163



I have just looked at it and all it seems to do is some registry things which i know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll have to agree with cdawall, the problem is hardware, you are reluctant in addressing the issue yourself, so contact the manufacturer and demand a new one.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 30, 2007)

Zacariaz said:


> I have just looked at it and all it seems to do is some registry things which i know absolutely nothing about.



Not quite sure what regestry things you are talking about, just use riva tuner then.


----------



## Zacariaz (Dec 30, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Not quite sure what regestry things you are talking about, just use riva tuner then.



I am trying to use it, but all it does is nothing. I guess it isnt working then.


----------



## Zacariaz (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok, i just gave the 27 beta a try, it might be working, but i would know as i caused black screen when i ran it.


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 30, 2007)

hmmm well i have to agree here that i think you should be complaining to the manufacturer.
The fact its shutting down tells me that its the CPU overheating and not the GFX card... (which would just freeze the screen)

They should've designed the case of the lappie better to accomodate the chip and temps it can reach. Imagine what itll be like in full summer temps!
Sending it back in to get tested and fixed.... could just be a case of them needing to re-apply the thermal paste, or a heatsink has bumped loose and is rattling around..

Tonight I fixed my GF's brothers laptop... i opened it up and one of the heatsinks had disloged itself and it was lying over the ram...!!!! this was obviously due to it dropping.
I diddnt use thermal paste as i had none with me, but it was still sticky enough so pressed it on and good to go


----------



## Zacariaz (Dec 30, 2007)

twicksisted said:


> hmmm well i have to agree here that i think you should be complaining to the manufacturer.
> The fact its shutting down tells me that its the CPU overheating and not the GFX card... (which would just freeze the screen)


Indeed, it shuts down due to cpu overheating, but im quite certain that the gpu is the heat source.


twicksisted said:


> They should've designed the case of the lappie better to accomodate the chip and temps it can reach. Imagine what itll be like in full summer temps!
> Sending it back in to get tested and fixed.... could just be a case of them needing to re-apply the thermal paste, or a heatsink has bumped loose and is rattling around..


Yes they just have designed it better but they didnt and i cant just send it back, first of all because theres really nothing wrong, theyll just dust it of, and sure itll help a bit in the short run, but thats it. and secondly because i need it, i cant really live without.
It is a commonly know problem that this model gets very hot, its a bad design. Too much high end hardware crammed in to too little space.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 30, 2007)

Zacariaz said:


> Indeed, it shuts down due to cpu overheating, but im quite certain that the gpu is the heat source.
> 
> Yes they just have designed it better but they didnt and i cant just send it back, first of all because theres really nothing wrong, theyll just dust it of, and sure itll help a bit in the short run, but thats it. and secondly because i need it, i cant really live without.
> It is a commonly know problem that this model gets very hot, its a bad design. Too much high end hardware crammed in to too little space.



Dude if you can't live without it, then I suppose investing a little money to help further cool it down would be worth it.

Again, just use Riva Tuner to lower your GPU Clock Down and if it still shuts down after that try this...

What  I used to do to cool my laptop down was take two zip lock bags, fill them up with ice, lay them flat on a desk side by side and then place my laptop on it.

That helps till the ice melts lol, but whenever you feel its to hot, just pop them under it.

That technique helped me a lot with my Lap Top overclocking days.


----------



## Zacariaz (Dec 30, 2007)

I have tryed rivatuner, and as i said earlier, it just doesnt work. First of all i didnt know how to use it, then i read a bit and found out, but then i realised that the main component, the graphic card, didnt show up at all.

The only thing i have been able to use so far is speedfan, which lats me monitor the temperature, but thats all.

I am thankfull for the help, but ice is not going to help here.


----------

